# Need a little extra



## mikeyoung (Jan 15, 2006)

I have my DB8 adjusted to pick all wash DC area stations except NBC, which for some reason wont come in unless I move the antenna about 20 degrees and this casuses me to loose ABC and CBS. Wierd thing is all the towers are at 100 - 101 degrees from me. My New VIP 211 wont even detect the NBC channel...but it did detect the NBC in BALTIMORE - over 70 miles away ! (I dont care where my NBC comes from )
Sometimes this channel comes in great wtih signal of 70 or above and sometimes its down in the 66-68 range which causes pixilations and dropouts probably has to do with the weather. Seems like I need just a tiny bit more gain to get this channel in relailbly, can I add a second amp to do this ? I never heard of anyone using 2 amps. I currently have the most powerfull 2 piece Radio Shack Amp.

My second option and one I dont look forward to, is to buy a military style 45' anntena mast and place it as high on my property as possible, which MAY just make it over the crest of the mountain - I am concerned about wind though with such a tall mast - anyone have luck with a setup like this ?

thanks !


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Get a CM 7777 or 7775, they are better that the R/S amps. Less noise


----------



## mikeyoung (Jan 15, 2006)

oljim said:


> Get a CM 7777 or 7775, they are better that the R/S amps. Less noise


Thats what I had heard as well, I bought both at the same time - I think the CM was a 7777, but the signal was stronger with the RS for some reason. I took back the CM. I do know the RS model CLAIMS -30db , I dont know if that is actually what its producing. Maybe I can try the CM again....it could be that its the NOISE thats the problem...If I understand correctly the signal meter actuall is the signal to noise ratio.


----------



## concord704 (Feb 19, 2006)

Another option is to connect two antennas together, but it can be tricky and may not work. They can be combined with just a coax splitter/combiner, but may have problems with multipath. If you can get a filter (jointenna) for a particular frequency and combine them, it may work. See:

http://www.tvantenna.com/support/tutorials/combining.html
http://www.dbstalk.com/archive/index.php/t-19236.html


----------

